#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Twitter's New Insights into Key Trends for Holiday Season.

## Bhavya

Recently, Twitter has published new insights into rising key trends for the upcoming holiday season. You can have a look at those key Twitter trends in the below graphic. These Twitter trends help you to plan your holiday season marketing strategy.

----------

